# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  WWF consigue que se proyecte la demolición de más de 20 presas en España

## cynodon

Hola. Acabo de ver el siguiente artículo http://www.wwf.es/noticias/sala_de_p...?uNewsID=14080 , que creo puede ser de interés general. En dicha pag hay un PDF con el listado de las "presas en demolición".

----------


## riodelolvido

Bueno, si el motivo por el que se crearon ha desaparecido, puede plantearse. Ahora bien, es necesario hacer un estudio mediambiental serio e independiente, porque en la mayoría de los casos los embalses han creado un ecosistema muy rico, más que con el cauce "liberado"

----------


## jasg555

Hombre, esas de presas, las de Cuenca las conozco, y no tienen ahora función ninguna, pero impiden la migración de las poblaciones autóctonas para frezar.
Lo cual es una razón suficiente (sumado a su inutilidad actual)para su demolición.
La del afluente del Ibor es un caso clarísimo. El río viejas, aporta al Ibor una cantidad importantísima de agua, y la presa evita el remonte del barbo para la freza. La boga queda ya de manera testimonial debido a los depredadores alóctonos y a la contaminación. Pero la demolición de la presa contribuiría bastante a su recuperación.

No hay que olvidar que el Ibor es uno de los ríos afluente del Tajo sin regulación. No me gusta nombrarlo mucho por si lo gafo. Pero desde el punto de vista ambiental se debería de proteger como la catedral de Burgos si fuera un monumento.

----------


## Salut

A mi me preocupa la posible pérdida de patrimonio hidráulico, como sería el caso de la presa que quieren demoler en el Río Mundo (si es la que creo que es).

Vamos, hay que pensar en un equilibrio entre el respeto al medio ambiente y el respeto a nuestra historia.

La mayoría de las represas tendran escaso o nulo valor histórico-artístico. No obstante, hay casos muy especiales que se tienen que preservar -siempre que el impacto ambiental no sea crítico-.

----------


## Salut

Ha salido la noticia en el Telediario:

http://www.rtve.es/mediateca/videos/...o/718924.shtml

----------

